

Ex-Hacker Who Accused Leak Suspect Is Still Talking - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/28/business/media/28link.html

======
donohoe
Hmmm... I should have posted the Headline as "Lamo just won't STFU". Next
time...

